
Gitlab 11.10 Released - robinhood
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/04/22/gitlab-11-10-released/
======
dsumenkovic
Overview of the three main improvements in this release:

1\. Pipelines on the Operations Dashboard The Operations Dashboard allows
users to have an overview of project information throughout the entire GitLab
instance. You add individual projects, one by one, so it’s flexible to
whichever specific projects are of interest. Also, the pipeline status
information is added to the Operations Dashboard. This should help teams view
the pipeline health of all the projects that they care about, together in a
single interface. [1]

2\. Pipelines for Merged Results When working in a feature (source) branch,
it’s normal to have it diverge over time from the target branch if you aren’t
rebasing frequently. This can result in a situation where both the source and
target branch’s pipelines are green and there are no merge conflicts, but the
combined output will result in a failed pipeline due to an incompatibility
between the changes. By having your merge request pipeline automatically
create a new ref that contains the combined merge result of the source and
target branch, then running the pipeline against that ref, GitLab can better
ensure that the combined result will be valid.Please note that if you are
using merge request pipelines (in any capacity) and you use private GitLab
runners that are version 11.8 or older, you will need to upgrade them to avoid
running into the issue described in gitlab-ee#11122. Users of GitLab’s shared
Runner fleet are not impacted. [2]

3\. Suggest changes to multiple lines Collaborating on merge requests often
involves spotting problems and suggesting a solution. In GitLab 11.6, we
introduced support for suggesting a change to a single line. With 11.10,
changes can now be suggested to multiple lines when leaving a comment on a
merge request diff, and accepted with a single click, by any user with write
permissions to the source branch. [3]

[1] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/operations_dashboard/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/operations_dashboard/)

[2] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/merge_request_pipelines/#pipel...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/merge_request_pipelines/#pipelines-
for-merged-results-premium)

[3] - [https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/discussions/#multi-line-
sugg...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/discussions/#multi-line-suggestions)

